# Scrawny Gecko Strips!



## Erica (11/6/18)

Scrawny Gecko Strips new cotton!
Get yours now www.theflavourmill.co.za​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (11/6/18)

Sounds interesting. Show us a strip?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (11/6/18)

Strip show, anyone?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Erica (11/6/18)

Andre said:


> Sounds interesting. Show us a strip?


Hi @Andre see image kindly provided by Vape Warehouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/6/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @Andre see image kindly provided by Vape Warehouse


How many strips are in a packet?


----------



## Erica (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> How many strips are in a packet?


It's a normal 100g bag, strips should last you long enough if you use them wisely


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> It's a normal 100g bag, strips should last you long enough if you use them wisely


Rofl!!! Bacon Prime states about 10 strips along with the weight too. So I was just wondering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/6/18)

@Pixstar why the dislike?


----------



## Pixstar (18/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Pixstar why the dislike?


Sorry about that, the usual phone browsing mishaps. Worse now that the iPhone up/down arrows are in line with the dislike button...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> It's a normal 100g bag, strips should last you long enough if you use them wisely


These are only 10g

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> These are only 10g


Lol well spotted...


----------

